# How old was your puppy when they went through the night?



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

hi

We've had pixel about 7 weeks now and right from the beginning we has been brilliant in her cage. She cried for about half and hour for the first two nights and I had a couple of 5 am starts. But after the first week she sleeps until about 7.00-7.30 Which is fine as that's when I get up for work anyway.

However, when she wakes up she scratches at the cage door instead of whining. I rush straight down to see her and take her straight outside and wait with her until she has had a wee. But she still wees in the cage everyday and I am forever washing the towels she sleeps on. This is wet in the morning so I think she must do it just when she wakes up but before I go down, like she cannot wait until I go down. This is the same even on days when she's got me up at 6.30am or 7.20am.

I am wondering how long this lasts? (she's 15 weeks old) She has dinner at about 5.30pm and her water is picked up at 8.00pm. She is taken outside and I make sure she goes to the toilet before putting her in her cage at night. She has toys in her cage with her. We go to bed about 10.30-11.00pm normally but it happens whatever time we go to bed.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Why not buy some puppy pads to put in the crate instead of a towel to save you washing? Is her crate too big so that she has room to get away from her wee? Can you put an upturned plastic box in one end to make her area smaller?
Lolly went through from the second day we had her at 8 weeks old but we had a 30" crate to start with and bought a bigger one when she outgrew that one and was housetrained. I'm sorry I can't be more helpful.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Cleo,ive had Buddy since he was 8 weeks and he's never wet in his crate im not 100% sure but prehaps its a girl thing???

You sound as if your doing everything right,prehaps you could put a puppy pad in half of the crate at least it will stop you having to wash her towels everyday?

The only thing i do differently to you is that Buddy has his water left out and he does drink quite alot at night,he usually goes out between 9pm-10pm for a wee.Also he has his dinner between 6.30-7pm.

Also prehaps you could try getting up a little earlier to see if you can let her out before she has an accident??


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Cleo.

Nacho is now 3 and half months old and from 8 weeks old he slept in his crate. Even for the first couple of weeks and getting up with him every few hours through the night, I still found he had weed in his crate and even pooed! - I have read that puppies are very unlikely to want to soil their beds unless they are desperate but I was sure he couldn't be as I got up with him many times during the night and he did his business outside everytime when I took him out! Then out of the blue (14th day of having him) he just stopped doing it. I now get up with him once at about 6am and he goes without fail and then I go back to bed until 8 and he goes again after his breakfast. I was worried I had done something wrong by introducing his crate to him but I now don't even lock him in his crate as he chooses to go in and sleep or as a restbite when he wants some 'alone time' (I have tiled floors and a stair gate so he cant cause any havoc if he's not locked in!

Try a test and change the patterns in which you get up with her. It might just be a case of Pixel waking up at one point in the night and deciding she cant hold it. Nacho can hold it until about 6am but any longer than that he will go on his paper! 

Pixel is probably scratching just after she soils in her crate as she is probably uncomfortable in her mess. Try different patterns during the night in getting up with her and you might find her 'desperate' hour. Could a noise be waking her up at night and once awake she feels she needs to go and can't hold it?

I'm sure Pixel will grow out of it but keep at it!

Hope this helps a little.










xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

That must be very frustrating for you.  I used to come down to mess in the crate every morning but thankfully that has stopped. Daisy always wakes me up between 5.30 and 6am for a wee. I would live it if she slept a bit longer but I am up at 6am mist days so I don't mind. I am desperately hoping that as she settles more she might last longer. It's only a thought but maybe you could set your alarm for 7am and go down and take her out? I think I would be trying to get there first to break the habit and then big rewards when she goes outside. I also remove Daisy's water after about 7.30pm.

Good luck.


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

There have been days since Chip was 10 weeks old that he has been totally dry in the a.m., but as many days now that he wets on his puppy pad. He goes to sleep around 11 most nights, and is up by 6:15 or so (too short a night for me lately!). I have him in an exercise pen and have his bed and a puppy pad. He always goes on the puppy pad.

I do notice sometimes he just can't be bothered to wait, I think as long as its there he'll use it? Not sure. I'll keep it for another month or so I think, in hopes he'll start to sleep longer or settle back down.

I agree with the others about testing her to see if you can keep her from going. Where does she lay down after she wets her towel? Does she have enough space to keep away from it?

'Good luck!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Delta was the only one ppf my girls to ever wet the crate, i dont agree with putting puppy pads in the crate as it defeets the porpos of the crate. 

i think you just need to get up in the night to let her out she obviosly isnt redy to go all night yet.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

It took Millie quite a while to be clean in her crate. I can't remember exactly, but I think about 3 or 4 months old, maybe longer.

It was usually a poo and I worked out that she did it before 2am even though I took her outside at 11pm.

Millie did have space with a puppy pad to go to the toilet and not soil her bedding.

I wouldn't worry too much about it, they do get house/crate trained in their own good time. I was told by my trainer that their bladder is the last muscle they get full control of and thats not until 16 weeks.

Hang in there, she'll get it soon enough.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

From day one Betty never wee'd or poo'd in her crate but we still have 
a few little accidents in the house and she is now 19 weeks so they all
do different things and different paces - no much consolation i know..


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

hi, thanks for the messages. Pixel is now coming up to 16 weeks so I was hoping for an improvement by now. Before I would let her out and she would be desperate for the toilet and not be able to wait (sometimes she did it on the floor as I was opening the back door as she couldn't wait) But now she does wee in the garden when I take her out first thing but not in a desperate way like before. Guess this is because she is going in her cage.

Before she used to whine and now she just rattles the cage so it maybe that I don't hear her straight away. I did begin using puppy pads but soon threw them away because she would rip them up and didn't use them. To begin with she wasn't having an accident but she was getting me up earlier so I guess that is the answer.

Her cage is quite big so yes, she can wee in one place, usually at the back and then move herself so she's not lying in it.


----------

